# Jig Cleaning after a trip



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I dont see this subject talked about much at all on the boards, and, mostlikely most do something similar anyway. But, If not, I wanted to share an Idea I use and do for mine...

Salt water is so corossive to our jigs if we dont get the salt off and our hard to find, hand made assist hooks or store bought hooks take a beat'n also...

So, to remedy this, I get my wife least favorite strainer out of the tupperware drawer, and place all my jigs and hooks I used for the day and place them in the container

Sometimes when I take my boat out and I am washing the motors out with SALTAWAY I will spray them with that also...

I place the container in the dishwasher... I dont put the heavy strength cascade dish washing soap in there. That was my wifes Idea.... I also dont let it go thru the drying cycle since it gets so hot in there, that was my wifes suggestion also...






​





​
When they are finished washing, I hand dry each one with a paper towel, then lay them out on a towell to finish drying.






​
Ive found that some jigs and even hooks will have a little rust, or If I want to prevent that rust, I will take a bit of my wifes olive oil and put just a tad on a rag and whipe the metal surfaces down...

Keeps them from rusting and from oxidations setting in and starting the process to corode them away.

On the hooks, If I have one that I have caught some toothy critters on, and the heat shrink is kinda hole punched, I'll either simply cut off all the heatshrink and kevlar and tie another or just peel off the heat shrink and shrink some new on... and walla,,, just like new...

What are some of your ideas for expensive verticle jig cleaning that you use?

Hog

PS:Those ones you see rusting IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS AFTER I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE PACKAGE AND USED THEM are the hammered diamonds I bought at BassPro when I ran out of the others I had been using from George at jigsrigsnstuff. The BassPro brand are EXTREMELY thin on quality of chrome finish, Who ever their quality control manager is, should request better quality of chrome and end connections designs are poor.. JMO I usually dont say negative things about lures if they catch fish, because these did catch fish including the following, but man, They didnt catch those fish straight out of the package without upgrades of hook and swivel, but, the rusting up like that in less than 24 hours, thats terrible...

A 5/30 trip. All RS were vented and returned to the deep...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks! I just bought about 80 bux worth of knife and butterfly gigs. We never use the dishwasher but now I have an excuse. I do comb my skirts though. Wife laughs every time


----------



## barrascuda (May 21, 2010)

I've been using Woody's motor flush on my engines for several years, and one day about 2 years ago I though I'd try it on lures because all of my snapper slappers would get rusty hooks. I rinse them first and then I use a 2.5 gal. bucket with about a gallon of water some salt away, a bit simple green and about 1/4 cup of Woody's motor flush. The Woody's provides an oily film that keeps them from rusting. Haven't had to fix or replace a rusted lure since. I also keep them in lure bags so the condensation isn't so bad.

The motor flush is a different product than the non-skid wax they sell at West Marine, etc. I usually have to buy it online from there website.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Best thing I know is to have a half a 5-gallon plastic bucket of very clean freshwater. We do this for trolling lures too. The minute you're done with a lure, put it in the bucket. Rinse again when you get to the dock or get back home. Don't let any air or salt spray touch them. 

As to a protective finish, you're on your own for that miracle rainbow snake oil. I guess you could use olive oil or Pam spray, which have no petrochemicals. Fish oil emulsion would be interesting but they'll smell like the outhouse door on a shrimp boat! :rotfl:

Oh, the hooks are supposed to rust unless you have S/S tuna or marlin hooks. Reef fishing hooks like the circle bait hook are supposed to rust if they break off, so the fish can reject it easily. East to replace with good rings, assist hooks, or whatever cheap fun. However the fittings on the lure or jig itself shouldn't rust too bad, since that's a sign of cheap construction.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Sammy using bucket with freshwater. I'll toss my jigs and lures in the bucket to soak then hang them by the hook to air dry, then put them back in the jig bag or tackle tray. I have used Reel Magic to spray on the jigs but haven't noticed a difference. The overnight soak in fresh seems to do the trick.

Good topic Hog, thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

scrub off in Dawn dish soap solution , rinse, hang dry


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the jig rolls made just for easy cleaning. Clear on the front so you can see them and mesh on the bag, so you can wash them and hang them dry right in the roll. They are mostly on backorder, I might have small and XL, but more coming. They are made domestically, and like anything made here, you have to wait forever.


----------

